# Computer Slow After Video Card Upgrade



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

So I'm a game reviewer by trade, and my computer is my livliehood, but recently it hasn't been working and I've been losing money over it.

Basically what happened was this. My graphics card basically died. It was an old Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT. I brought it in to a local computer store to be looked at and I was simply told that i needed a new graphics card. So I purchased an Nvidia Geforce 430 GT, which upgraded my vram from 512 to 1024 MB.

Now here is the problem. I uninstalled the old drivers, installed new ones, and thought everything would be ok but it isn't. My computer is running slow. Certain computers run slow as all hell, and any game I try to play skips in both video and audio and freezes. In fact, games are now unplayable on this computer, when i should have a BETTER graphics card. 

For some reason, some programs i run are just using an incredible amount of CPU and I don't know why. Ive tried installing all the video card drivers, reinstalling .net and direct x, installing every last windows update, and even running a registry cleaner (auslogics registry cleaner) but NOTHING i do seems to fix this problem.

While I was at the store, the guys there ran that windows vista system fix utility thing that pops up when your computer shuts off in the middle of booting up, since I had to when my vid card died, but other than that I don't think anything changed but my vid card.

Everything ran PERFECT until this happened, and I'm really lost as to what to do next. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. I've already sank a lot of money into this, too much for it to not play any of the games I need to play for work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, check the card itself look carefully at the connection pins make sure none are damaged they ALL need to be complete any missing or damage to the pins will cause this. Next issue have you gone to your MB manufacturers site and updated the BIOS?


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

If by updated the BIOS you mean installed drivers for my chipset then yes. My chipset is an intel 3 series and I ran their update utility. Is that what you meant or is there anything else I have to do.

The card looks OK. Could screwed up contacts actually make random programs run slower and up my CPU usage?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes to contacts critical for vid cards. And the BIOS is usually updated separately to the chipset drivers google BIOS update for your MB be sure to do this with care as a failed BIOS update can be fatal for your computer.


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright will do. I took the card out to check. Gave the whole thing a blast of compressed air. Gonna try updating the BIOS now.


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright so... I updated the BIOS and gave the whole thing a blast of compressed air to make sure the contacts were working ok.

I started up Left 4 Dead and... huh. Well its smoother. Certainly playable where before it wasn't. Actually, it looks better than it was with my old vid card, but it still skips randomly, maybe if I lower the grpahics settings.

I think that did something but I'm still not 100%. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this the version of video driver that you have? I notice in the information that it mentions a performance increase in certain games.

New in Release 266.58

• Increases performance for GeForce 400 Series and 500 Series GPUs in several PC games vs. the latest Release 260 drivers.

NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL

You might run a standard video benchmark and compare it to published results. Also, you might run GPU_Z and see what the GPU's usage is in various games you play.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I really have to jump in here. You do realize, don't you, that the GT 430 is rather low on the pecking order; probably lower than your original 8800GT. The extra video ram will allow slightly higher resolutions but you will still need to run the games on low settings.


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

*Blinks* wow... really? I have a WORSE video card? another 8800 GT cost 50 bucks at the store, and a 430 cost 90 .... did I really get taken for a ride? (and not in the Marvel VS Capcom 2 way?)

GOD I hate computer stores.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 430 GT 1Gig Vram

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.50 GHz

Motherboard: Intel Model DG33SXG2
Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31
Southbridge: Intel 82801IR (Ich9r)
LPCIO: NS PC8374L

Ram: 4 gigabytes DDR2

How do I get the power supply info btw?

Also different programs randomly chug along now. Like firefox


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and look at the psu label


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool,

Brand: Delta Electronics
Model: DPS-400 RB A
Wattage: 400W

BTW, about my firefox problem. It seems to chug when I open a new tab for some reason. I'm not sure why. Then at other points it chugs randomly. It just uses a lot of CPU ... strangely.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrade the psu

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

OK, will do, but can anyone help me with my firefox problem? It never ran this slow before.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for an infection

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## MyLifeIsAnRPG (Feb 2, 2011)

According to Malwarebytes I'm clean


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, do take Dai's advice, 400W would not have been specked by us in the last 6 years, min would be 600W get the best you can afford. What VM settings do you have?


----------

